# Audie crafting Lovely Cosmos Crown [CLOSED]



## corlee1289 (May 6, 2020)

Audie is crafting the Lovely Cosmos Crown DIY

Entry is free, but tips are appreciated in IGB or NMT <3

PLEASE DON'T TRAMPLE MY FLOWERS! *LEAVE BY AIRPORT.*

At the airport, turn right and continue past the bridge, it will be the middle house on the top row. I'll be sitting in front of her house.

Please write your in-game name and island to get the Dodo code.

*LAST CALL BEFORE I CLOSE!*


----------



## KyFo (May 6, 2020)

Hi! 
I’m KyFo from New Corone 
I can tip! Can I come thru?


----------



## Rifry (May 6, 2020)

Hi I'd love to come!
I'm Ri from SweetSands


----------



## kaye (May 6, 2020)

Hi,
Kaye from Minerva 
Would love to come!


----------



## Quack (May 6, 2020)

I’d love to come! Silvana from Capri


----------



## Anblick (May 6, 2020)

Alessa from Erinland!


----------



## Tasuot (May 6, 2020)

Hi there! I would love to come over! I'm Erick from Westwood (=


----------



## Dreamest (May 6, 2020)

Abigail from May Bloom!


----------



## mistakenolive (May 6, 2020)

Katia from Meridia


----------



## PromWithUrMom (May 6, 2020)

Kenzie from Yharnam!


----------



## mintycream (May 6, 2020)

I’d love to stop by. Sumo from ToastyIsle


----------



## Meira (May 6, 2020)

Luna of Harlan


----------



## Trevorjs97 (May 6, 2020)

Can I please come?


----------



## Aliya (May 6, 2020)

I'd love to stop by! Aliya from Seabrook

There's a chance I will have to leave before it's my turn so I'll update this post if i'm not around so you know to skip me

Edit: I have to leave now but if you're still open when I'm back, I'll repost to join your queue!


----------



## Vadim (May 6, 2020)

I'd like to visit!
IGN is Vadim and my Island is called Alinos!


----------



## Bunnybea (May 6, 2020)

Id like to visit Bunny from Star Isle


----------



## corlee1289 (May 6, 2020)

Aliya said:


> I'd love to stop by! Aliya from Seabrook
> 
> There's a chance I will have to leave before it's my turn so I'll update this post if i'm not around so you know to skip me
> 
> Edit: I have to leave now but if you're still open when I'm back, I'll repost to join your queue!



Sure! Just let me know if you will be available to come by <3


----------



## Feather Orb (May 6, 2020)

I'd like to visit
edit: thank you!


----------



## Trevorjs97 (May 6, 2020)

Trev from Wifi


----------



## Noctis (May 6, 2020)

Hi, I'd love to drop by.
nalu from treasure


----------



## Aliya (May 6, 2020)

corlee1289 said:


> Sure! Just let me know if you will be available to come by <3



I'm available now if she's still crafting!


----------



## shirocha (May 6, 2020)

Hi! Could I please come by?~ Catie from Wetlands


----------



## corlee1289 (May 6, 2020)

LAST CALL!!


----------



## DarkElena (May 6, 2020)

If it's possible, me.
Darkelena from darkover


----------



## Brecht (May 6, 2020)

Ohhh I would love to come and get the diy! Brecht from Pacum!!


----------

